# mainland China, Taiwan, Hong Kong



## kyotan

大家好！

我在东京有时候跟大陆中国的中国人和台湾人和香港人一起玩。

我一直用这样的单词； 大陆中国的中国人, 台湾人, 香港人。 这杨的说法我感觉自然因为日语是一样的， 比如说大阪人、関西人、アメリカ人(=美国人)等等。

迄今为止没问题。

我觉得中国的方针是一个中国。

但是我觉得在台湾和香港大陆中国的方针不是被大家支持着。

Is there a politically correct or neutral way to say 中国，台湾， 香港 (in a place like Tokyo, that is neither China, Taiwan, nor Hong Kong) within a group of mixed people from these areas?

我在东京跟大陆中国的中国人和台湾人和香港人一起玩的时候用中文怎样说 mainland China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, 还是 Chinese, Taiwanese, Hong Konger 我不会让人生气？

如果你是我，你打算怎么办？

谢谢。


----------



## philchinamusical

Before the moderator comes to delete this thread...

Politically，

如果你遇到来自中国大陆的中国人，你最好是说“中国大陆”“中国香港”“中国台湾”还有“中国澳门”。
如果遇到来自台湾香港澳门的中国人，你可以说“中国”“台湾”“香港”...只要对方接受就行，即使不接受，也不会有很大问题。
不过这些都是根据具体人来确定的，来自大陆的中国人，比如我，就不会对第二种说法有什么问题，而有些来自台湾或者香港澳门的同胞，有可能会更认可“中国大陆”“中国...”的说法。

其实我觉得考虑太多没必要的，因为...十几亿人口，我们自己都算不清楚这笔账，你也没有可能算清楚的。


----------



## kyotan

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Skatinginbc

大陸、台灣、香港 ==> 講的是地理區域, 政治意味最淡。

中國、台灣、香港 ==> 講的是政治區域，聽著就不爽。 中華人民共和國是「中國」, 中華民國就不是「中國」了嗎？  台灣何時獨立了？  中華民國護照改成台灣國護照了嗎？  不再是民國XX年，而是台國XX年了嗎？  「中國、台灣、香港」的說法看多了，現在外國人問我是不是中國人，我都不好意思說是，得說「不，我是台灣人。」  二十年前不是這樣的，以前我都是大大方方地回答「是，我是中國人。」

中國大陸、中國台灣、中國香港 ==> 聽著彆扭，畫蛇添足，此地無銀三百兩.  「中國台灣」(中國的台灣)，好像強調不是日本的台灣，凸顯台灣曾不屬於中國.


----------



## philchinamusical

Skatinginbc said:


> 大陸、台灣、香港 ==> 講的是地理區域, 政治意味最淡


不是抬杠哦...只是我有强迫症：地理上划分，还是应该说“港澳”更完整一些
——主要是感觉澳门经常被忽略，比如“两岸三地”...
——我还是很喜欢澳门的，美食天堂


----------



## SimonTsai

中國大陸、中國臺灣
This may be the best way to do it.

中國大陸、中國臺灣
And this is nearly equally good.

中國大陸、中國臺灣
Personally, I am comfortable with this.

中國大陸、中國臺灣
I would feel sort of irritated and guess that the man that refers to my homeland as part of China, or People's Republic of China, is a mainlander or someone, somehow, wishing Taiwan's being 'unified' into the mainland, probably someone that works for 愛國同心會.


----------



## Skatinginbc

「大陸」可作普通名詞, 其前加地方名詞 (e.g., 中國、歐洲) 來限定意義，是常見語法 (e.g., 中國大陸、歐洲大陸)，不引發政治聯想。

「台灣」是專有名詞 (e.g., 肯塔基)，非普通名詞.  其前加地方名詞來限定 (e.g., 中國肯塔基、美國肯塔基), 言下之意是有多個「台灣」(e.g., 日本的台灣、獨立的台灣)。 「中國台灣」暗指「中華人民共和國的台灣」, 含政治意味，易引發反感。


----------



## NewAmerica

kyotan said:


> 我在东京跟大陆中国的中国人和台湾人和香港人一起玩的时候用中文怎样说 mainland China, Taiwan, Hong Kong, 还是 Chinese, Taiwanese, Hong Konger 我不会让人生气？
> 
> 如果你是我，你打算怎么办？



  如果是我，在没搞清对方究竟来自中国大陆、台湾或香港的情况下，我会表情轻松地试问一句：”你是香港人？“ 让对方回答来自何方。

* 这是因为中国人长期以来都非常喜欢香港*，我猜测台湾人也喜欢香港，这样问可以说皆大欢喜。

  接下来就顺理成章了：对方回答”中国大陆“、”香港（人）“或”台湾（人）“，你已经了解信息，掌握了主动权，可以礼尙往来了。



Skatinginbc said:


> 中華人民共和國是「中國」, 中華民國就不是「中國」了嗎？  台灣何時獨立了？  中華民國護照改成台灣國護照了嗎？  不再是民國XX年，而是台國XX年了嗎？  「中國、台灣、香港」的說法看多了，現在外國人問我是不是中國人，我都不好意思說是，得說「不，我是台灣人。」  二十年前不是這樣的，以前我都是大大方方地回答「是，我是中國人。」



    说得好啊。


----------



## T.D

I can't speak for those from HK and TW.
But calling a mainlander 中国人 is 100% perfectly fine, calling him a 大陆人 is potentially irritating because you have no idea whether he is a political fanatic or not.


----------



## brofeelgood

If we're talking geography, the whole area is known to me as Greater China (大中華地區), which comprises China, Hong Kong, Macau and Taiwan.

If we're talking nationality, it's 中國人 (Mainland Chinese, or simply, Chinese), 香港人 (Hong Konger), 澳門人 (Macanese) and 台灣人 (Taiwanese).


----------



## Losweg

I was born and live in Shanghai.  Several of my schoolmates and collegues are Taiwanese. Also I have come into contact with a few Taiwanese in my previous travels. The following suggestions are upon my own experience to handle it.

In daily conversation, no matter where people you talk to are from, call them just 大陆人、香港人、台湾人, and call the places 大陆、香港、台湾. Don't highlight the word 中国,  and don't even use 中国/中国人 with the other single words in the mean time (which may indicate you're telling apart them), so that there's no chance for you to offend anyone of any political orientation.

However, when the context reaches where you have to show a so-called political correctness, it depends on whom you're talking to.
1. To Mainlander only or for official mission towards Mainland China, keep it the same as before when you call people, but please add 中国 in front of every place, like 中国大陆、中国香港、中国台湾, or put them together and call it 中国。
2. To a compound of people, keep it the same as before when you call people, and don't highlight the word 中国 in any case except that you want to show your own thought of the independence or not.
3. To Hong Konger and Taiwanese only, if I were you I wouldn't take any move before I knew their tendency. If you find they accept One-China proposition, then go to No.1, while go to No. 2 if they don't.
4. One more infallible way in formal context is to use 中华人民共和国、香港特区、中华民国 for regions. (No address for people accordingly in this way.) It's really so precise that nobody can raise doubts. The only disadvantage is that it's odd in oral language.

Don't mind too much actually. I myself forgive any foreigner addressing improper nationality, as long as he or she doesn't do it on purpose.


----------



## SuperXW

*单独*称呼他们_____人，没有问题。_____可以是国家，也可以是地区、城市。
麻烦的是这些称呼*并列在一起的时候*。
对大陆人来说，“香港人”“台湾人”可以对应“北京人”“上海人”，也可以对应“大陆人”“内地人”，但不能对应“中国人”。
如果你将“中国人”和“台湾人”、“香港人”并列在一起，大陆人一定会指责你使用错误。
将中国国旗和这两个地区旗帜并列在一起，也会出现类似的问题。
在官方场合，如果一定要这些地区并列，要写“中国台湾”“中国香港”才可以。
但对台湾和香港人来说，加上“中国”两字会让一些人不高兴。


----------



## kyotan

Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## philchinamusical

SuperXW said:


> 如果你将“中国人”和“台湾人”、“香港人”并列在一起，大陆人一定会指责你使用错误。


I might do that too ... but in a joking style


----------



## Josie0000

The neutral way to say is saying 大陆人，香港人 and 台湾人 since 大陆人 is a word and it's not political.


----------



## kyotan

谢谢！


----------

